# Onomatopeya del Pavo



## Aserolf

¿Alguien sabe cuál es la onomatopeya del pavo?

Recuerdo que cuando chica, mi mamá me decía que el pavo hacía: 
- "¡gordo, gordo, gordo!"

Pero no estoy segura si se entiende en todos lados...
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Vampiro

Grrdldldldl… grrdldldldl
Me sale mejor cuando lo digo; es que escribir en pavuno es difícil.
_


----------



## donbill

Aserolf said:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la onomatopeya del pavo?
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando chica, mi mamá me decía que el pavo hacía:
> - "¡gordo, gordo, gordo!"
> 
> Pero no estoy segura si se entiende en todos lados...
> Gracias de antemano!



¡Qué interesante! Estoy seguro de que sabes que en inglés (por lo menos en EE UU) los pavos dicen "gobble, gobble, gobble." Me pregunto si "gordo, gordo, gordo" pudiera ser una imitación de la onomatopeya del pavo angloparlante, o viceversa.


un saludo


----------



## Aserolf

Vampiro said:


> Grrdldldldl… grrdldldldl
> Me sale mejor cuando lo digo; es que escribir en pavuno es difícil.
> _


  - Lo mismo digo!
Pero es que la onomatopeya de otros animales es tan fácil de reconocer que pensé era lo mismo para el pavo.  Por ejemplo:
Perro - Guau, guau
Gato - Miau, miau

Y es que lo necesito para una traducción que estoy haciendo en relación a esta época, por el Día de Acción de Gracias que se celebra por acá en EEUU.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿No era glúglú?

Lo he visto escrito. Durante gran banquete Obélix le pregunta a Gran Jefe Ojo con la Pintura ¿glúglú? y Gran Jefe Ojo con la Pintura contesta "guauguau".


----------



## Aserolf

donbill said:


> ¡Qué interesante! Estoy seguro de que sabes que en inglés (por lo menos en EE UU) los pavos dicen *"gobble, gobble, gobble."* Me pregunto si "gordo, gordo, gordo" pudiera ser una imitación del onomatopeya del pavo angloparlante, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> un saludo


 Gracias donbill!  Sin querer queriendo me diste también la respuesta para la contraparte en inglés! También la necesitaba !


----------



## romarsan

Yo creo que la del pavo es una especie de "goldbrrrrrprrrr goldbrrrrrprrrr", pero moviendo la cabeza e hinchando los carrillos.


----------



## Vampiro

Aserolf said:
			
		

> Recuerdo que cuando chica, mi mamá me decía que el pavo hacía:
> "¡gordo, gordo, gordo!"


Lo de “¡gordo, gordo, gordo!” puede ser simpático como imitación, pero como onomatopeya para una traducción no me convence.
Deberías, en mi opinión, usar alguna “palabra” que no signifique nada, y se asemeje en algo al sonido.



			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la del pavo es una especie de "goldbrrrrrprrrr goldbrrrrrprrrr", pero moviendo la cabeza e hinchando los carrillos.


Lo de los carrillos hinchados no se me había ocurrido.
A mi me resulta bien sacando un poco la lengua y moviéndola de un lado a otro, mientras se emite un sonido más bien gutural, ago así como: “Grrdldldldl… grrdldldlddl…”
También sirve correr un poco con los puños apoyados en el pecho y moviendo los codos como si fueran alas.
_


----------



## UVA-Q

Ciertamente, se vería extraño en una traducción formal....

Lo intenté así:  "grdgrdgrd grdgrd" siguiendo tu consejo de evitar "palabras", Vampiro (no pude correr, estoy en la oficina).
Una onomatopeya tal cual, no conozco.


----------



## romarsan

De momento ando haciendo pruebas con las diversas propuestas y algunas resultan muy cercanas al sonido que emiten los pavos, pero no sé por qué, me miran raro.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Yo me acuerdo de "goro goro goro" que debe ser una variación de "gordo gordo gordo" (que me parece un poco ofensivo, el pobre guajolotito no tiene la culpa de que lo atiborren de comida todo el año).


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Yo me acuerdo de "goro goro goro" que debe ser una variación de "gordo gordo gordo" (que me parece un poco ofensivo, el pobre guajolotito no tiene la culpa de que lo atiborren de comida todo el año).



No, si no es por que lo engorden, es porque suena muy similar al sonido que los animalitos hacen, pero prueba con "grdgrd" y suena muy parecido también 

Espero estar sola para cuando lleguen nuevas ideas que probar! =S


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> No, si no es por que lo engorden, es porque suena muy similar al sonido que los animalitos hacen, pero prueba con "grdgrd" y suena muy parecido también
> 
> Espero estar sola para cuando lleguen nuevas ideas que probar! =S



¿Será una onomatopeya regional? Por acá (Tampico) el sonido que relacionamos con los pavos/guajolotes es "goro goro goro".

Al menos así lo he escuchado desde la infancia.


----------



## UVA-Q

Podrían ser ambas regionales.  No me atrevo a asegurarlo Tamps.

Me atreví a probar el "goro, goro, goro" creo es el que más se aproxima al sonido que hacen.


----------



## Aserolf

UVA-Q said:


> Podrían ser ambas regionales. No me atrevo a asegurarlo Tamps.
> 
> Me atreví a probar el "goro, goro, goro" creo es el que más se aproxima al sonido que hacen.


Me gusta *"¡Goro, goro, goro!"* 

Pregunté a otras personas, y es lo que me dicen que se usa en otras partes de México...

A ver qué opinan nuestros demás compañeros hispanos del *"¡Goro, goro, goro!" *

¿Qué les parece? - ¿Se entiende?


----------



## romarsan

Aserolf said:


> Me gusta *"¡Goro, goro, goro!"*
> 
> Pregunté a otras personas, y es lo que me dicen que se usa en otras partes de México...
> 
> A ver qué opinan nuestros demás compañeros hispanos del *"¡Goro, goro, goro!" *
> 
> ¿Qué les parece? - ¿Se entiende?



Creo que puede funcionar. Pero sigo considerando imprescindible hinchar los carrillos y mover la cabeza hacia los lados. Todo ello con la debida discreción, claro está.


----------



## Colchonero

Acabo de leer el hilo completo, y no he podido evitar una cierta sensación de vértigo al imaginarme a un montón de personas a la vez, en distintas partes del mundo, sentadas delante de sus pantallas, haciendo ruidos extraños, inflando los carrillos y moviendo la lengua a un lado y a otro bajo la mirada atónita de sus maridos, mujeres, hijos o vecinos. 
Yo voto por glu-glu-glu


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pavo = guajolote, empezando.

A todos con los que me cruzo en mi pueblo, les grito:

¡*A*-glu-glu-glu-glu! (Empezando fuerte, reduciendo el volumen de glu en glu).

Les puedo jurar por esta que todos me responden al unísono... así, nos llevamos bien y no piensan que, pronto, por Navidad, me los estaremos comiendo en rico mole.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Puestos a 'onomatopeyar', lo que recuerdo haber oído a los pavos se parece a hacer gárgaras: glugluglu, glugluglu, o glogloglo, gloglo,glo, pero con sonido nasal.  
Lo que no consigo es reproducir el grdgrd que dijo UVA-Q. No sé lo que es capaz de hacer un pavo con su garganta, pero para un humano es misión imposible


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Pues yo habría jurado que me suena una mezcla de casi todo lo que se ha dicho, gúrugurugu-gúruguru.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Colchonero said:


> ¿Ha probado a aletear con los codos?



Por supuesto, y con el mismo pobre resultado que los pavos.

Volviendo a la onomatopeya, empiezo a advertir que hay diferencia entre el lenguaje de los pavos según países, incluso entre los de países de habla española. O son especies distintas o sufrieron confusión de lenguas, como los humanos.


----------



## didakticos

donbill said:


> ¡Qué interesante! Estoy seguro de que sabes que en inglés (por lo menos en EE UU) los pavos dicen "gobble, gobble, gobble." Me pregunto si "gordo, gordo, gordo" pudiera ser una imitación de la onomatopeya del pavo angloparlante, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> un saludo


No hablo pavuno y no es una lengua común en mi tierra, pero cuando vine a estas del norte mi oído escuchaba *gabo, gabo* (por _gobble, gobble_). No sé si te ayuda o no.

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con _glú glú_. A mi suena a cuando alguien se está bebiendo algo a grandes tragos (*corcor*, como diríamos en mi país).

¡Suerte con los pavos, guajolotes y *chompipes *(como los llamamos en Costa Rica).

¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

A la voz del pavo corresponden en español estos verbos: *gluglutear, titar, graznar*. Ya que *titar* y *graznar* se aplican también a otras aves, debemos deducir que la onomatopeya es el *gluglú* que aparece en *gluglu-t-e-a-r*.


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> A la voz del pavo corresponden en español estos verbos: *gluglutear, titar, graznar*. Ya que *titar* y *graznar* se aplican también a otras aves, debemos deducir que la onomatopeya es el *gluglú* que aparece en *gluglu-t-e-a-r*.


 

Ecco.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

XiaoRoel said:


> A la voz del pavo corresponden en español estos verbos: *gluglutear, titar, graznar*. Ya que *titar* y *graznar* se aplican también a otras aves, debemos deducir que la onomatopeya es el *gluglú* que aparece en *gluglu-t-e-a-r*.



Y ¿ qué pasa con *gorjea*r ?

El pavo gorjea, ¿ o no ?.


----------



## Colchonero

Gorjean los pájaros, no las aves en general. Te copio la definición que da el diccionario de esta casa:


intr. Hacer quiebros con la voz en la garganta. Se usa hablando de la voz humana y de los pájaros:
me encanta oír gorjear a los ruiseñores.


----------



## Bloodsun

Créanme o no, el verbo *"gluglutear"* no aparece en en el diccionario de la RAE (tampoco *"guglutear"*)

Yo nunca había escuchado "gluglutear", pero si se trata de inventar, creo que bien podemos inventar también el verbo *"gorogotear"*.

*Glu-glu-glu* es, para mí, la onopatopeya de los líquidos, como dicen algunos.

*Goro-goro-goro* vendría a ser la más aproximada a la del pavo, aunque francamente dudo que tenga una onopatopeya pronunciable por nosotros...

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> Créanme o no, el verbo *"gluglutear"* no aparece en en el diccionario de la RAE (tampoco *"guglutear"*)



Del María Moliner:

_gluglutear intr. Emitir el *pavo su *voz propia.
_


----------



## Bloodsun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Del María Moliner:
> 
> _gluglutear intr. Emitir el *pavo su *voz propia.
> _



Ahh. Bueno, existe, entonces.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Del María Moliner:
> 
> _gluglutear intr. Emitir el *pavo su *voz propia._


 
Hombre, Lurrezko, tenías que haber empezado por citar la autoridad, que llevamos dos días haciendo el ridículo con tantos aspavientos


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Hombre, Lurrezko, tenías que haber empezado por citar la autoridad, que llevamos dos días haciendo el ridículo con tantos aspavientos



Pues sí. Y además confirmo que la onomatopeya no está en desuso: le he preguntado a mi sobrino, que está en la edad...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Colchonero said:


> Gorjean los pájaros, no las aves en general. Te copio la definición que da el diccionario de esta casa:
> 
> 
> intr. Hacer quiebros con la voz en la garganta. Se usa hablando de la voz humana y de los pájaros:
> me encanta oír gorjear a los ruiseñores.



Además de que gorjear y gorjeo no son onomatopeyas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vampiro said:


> Apabullante.
> ¿Aplicando la misma lógica podríamos decir que "cacarear" viene de "caca"?
> 
> _


De *cacaracá*, con */a/ *porque son gallinas;  los gallos, más chulos, prefieren la */i/*, de indudable aspecto masculino, ya que mira a lo alto, con una cintura esbelta que no admite las preñeces de la */a/*, y además requiere el pavoneo de* /qu*/, con mas prestancia que la pluriempleada */c/*: *quiquiriquí*. ¿Habrá aquí un asomo del famoso "machismo inherente" al español pavuno? ¿Cómo lo dirán los pavos de otras latirudes en sus lenguas?
En los pavos no se distingue género en la onomatopeya y tanto el pavo como la pava dicen *gluglú*, o *glugluglú* con redoblamiento expresivo. Lo cual prueba la existencia en las gallináceas de varias lenguas en los distintos tipos de estas sabrosas aves. .
*P.S.*: Una pequeña explicación sobre los verbos que cité en un anterior mensaje. El pavo *gluglutea* cada vez que emite su voz. Pero cuando gluglutea para llamar a las crías se dice que *tita*. Pero además, como de otras aves, en general se puede decir del pavo que *grazna*.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

UVA-Q said:


> Pero soy humana Sr. Rey.



Nunca lo he dudado. Lo que doy por imposible es pronunciar 'grd,grd'. Para un pavo, podría ser. Las gargantas de los animales tienen posibilidades que a los humanos se nos escapan. La mejor prueba es que no somos capaces de encontrar una onomatopeya del canto del pavo de general aceptación:
¿Como podríamos decir o escribir lo que no podemos pronunciar?


----------

